# Commission Artists Questionnaire



## Steele (Sep 10, 2008)

This is a little questionnaire for the other commission artists on the board - I know there are quite a few of us around! 

1) What is your price for -

Sketches?
Inkings?
Full-Color? (digital or traditional)

2) On average, how many commissions of any type do you finish in a week?

3) What is your goal as far as # of pictures completed in a week?

4) Is this your primary line of work, or do you have another job?

4a) Do you plan on ever making this your only line of work?

5) How long have you been a commission artist?

6) Do you promote your sales from your homepage, auctions, or other?


----------



## Steele (Sep 10, 2008)

Just to get the ball rolling...

1) What is your price for -

Sketches? 5$
Inkings? 10$
Full-Color? (digital or traditional) 25$

2) On average, how many commissions of any type do you finish in a week? 

Depends on how many I get, an average number is one day/image.

3) What is your goal as far as # of pictures completed in a week?

As many as I can get! At least 10 would be nice.

4) Is this your primary line of work, or do you have another job?

This is it for me.

4a) Do you plan on ever making this your only line of work?

It already is.

5) How long have you been a commission artist?

About 5 years now

6) Do you promote your sales from your homepage, auctions, or other?

FA, & Furbuy/Furbid. My hoomans/portraits I get locally usually.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 10, 2008)

1) What is your price for -

Sketches? 
$4-$5, depending on what the person wants to pay.
Inkings? 
Not inkings, per se, but pictures done and detailed with pen and ink, which I would consider a complete picture.  These are complicated and take a long time, and have the highest material cost, so I charge $25-$30 for these.
Full-Color? (digital or traditional)
Traditional colored pencil runs around $20.  Can't do digital until I get enough money from commissions to buy a tablet.

2) On average, how many commissions of any type do you finish in a week?
I don't even get one commission a month, so on average it's probably about .01/week.

3) What is your goal as far as # of pictures completed in a week?
See above.  One would be fantastic, but I don't get enough buyers.

4) Is this your primary line of work, or do you have another job?
I have three other jobs and school to attend to.  This is for rainy day money.

4a) Do you plan on ever making this your only line of work?
Nope.

5) How long have you been a commission artist?
Approaching maybe 10 months?

6) Do you promote your sales from your homepage, auctions, or other? 
My FA account, and every now and then on the forums here and on VCL (though I think I won't bother with VCL anymore).


----------



## Bankin (Sep 11, 2008)

1) What is your price for -

Sketches? $2+
Inkings? $5+
Full-Color? (digital or traditional) $9+ ($12 for digital because I don't like to promote myself as a digital artist)

2) On average, how many commissions of any type do you finish in a week? 0.5? idk its spiratic at the best of times, mostly I get commissions for more than one piece at a time. But still, not a lot

3) What is your goal as far as # of pictures completed in a week? Right now, I'm working on lino carved print-making, but 1 carving a day-ish

4) Is this your primary line of work, or do you have another job? Currently unemployed, so sadly yes, it is

4a) Do you plan on ever making this your only line of work? damn straight

5) How long have you been a commission artist? months

6) Do you promote your sales from your homepage, auctions, or other? My profile here, DA journal and both FA's and DA's forums... Any ideas for more outlets for shameless plugging?


----------



## Steele (Sep 11, 2008)

Bankin said:


> 1)  My profile here, DA journal and both FA's and DA's forums... Any ideas for more outlets for shameless plugging?



Well, if you live in a city (and I say that because usually it's easier to find rich folk to buy them in the city...) you could do flyers and offer up pet portraits. I made a killing at that...When I lived in cities  now I'm from po-dunk nowhere with a 65% unemployment rate. I get quite a few hoomin portrait requests, for 25$ a pop (8x10 included) and if you can draw people, you can make allot of money locally whether you're in the city or not. It's sad to say, but I get quite a few funeral requests...People love to have relatives and friends painted for the funeral as a last gift, but here our funerals last 3-5 days so I have extra time to work on them.

Anyway. It's all about how much effort you put into promoting yourself!


----------



## Bankin (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks! Human portraits would probably be more my thing, I'm more comfortable with the anatomy.

With the flyers, where would you give them out? street corners? markets?

I must admit, I've not put a lot of effort into promoting, but I'm in my final year of highschool, so my eye's not been on the commission ball...

And again, thanks


----------



## Steele (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, here's the flier I recently did- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1515574/ (the one I'm putting up has a phone number instead of an email, since it's locally.) I put them up at the grocery store, little gas stations, basically anywhere people shop in the area. Most places don't mind you putting a small 8x10 up on the door, or if they have a bulletin board that works too!

My art is kinda known in my area, because I had a painting on national TV when I was on American Idol - I'm the local artist girl, so I just used eyes and a neat design. Everyone knows who did the art!

Since you're just starting out, I suggest you design a unique looking flier with allot of artistic elements. Use one of your best portraits as a sample on the flier, so people can get a feel for your style. Include little tabs with your phone number or email, so people can just pull them off and contact you (It's allot easier than just having your information on the flier, people rarely will take the time to write the info down so it's good to have it readily available for them to take home!)

It would only take a day or so to make the fliers AND put them up at a few places, and then commissions seem to just roll in! It's very much worth the little bit of effort, and free advertisement and promotion is the best kind


----------



## Bankin (Sep 15, 2008)

That is so helpful! thank you thank you! *stalks ur artz*


----------



## Coug (Oct 1, 2008)

1) What is your price for -

Sketches? $4
Inkings? I don't do inking commission.
Full-Color? (digital or traditional) $10~25

2) On average, how many commissions of any type do you finish in a week?
it depends on how communication between commissioner and me goes smoothly.
usually sketch and picture without background can be done in week or two.

3) What is your goal as far as # of pictures completed in a week?
don't really have goal like that.

4) Is this your primary line of work, or do you have another job?
I'm still too young to get a job in my country,so you could say that it's my primary work.

4a) Do you plan on ever making this your only line of work?
never.

5) How long have you been a commission artist?
for a year,I think.

6) Do you promote your sales from your homepage, auctions, or other?
I promote them in my homepage,and in journal of artwebsites I'm on(like DA and FA)


----------



## Alchera (Oct 5, 2008)

1) 
Sketches: Do not do pencil sketches.
Inkings: 15$ Noncolored, 20$ Colored.
Full-Color: 70$ (Starting At For General) (200$ Starting At For Mature)


2)
How many I finish depends on the commission itself.

3)
I have no goal on pictures per week.

4) 
I have another job.

4a) 
It will not be my only line of work.

5) 
Four years as a commission artist; 53 commissions completed. Only been highly active in the last 2 years.

6)
I promote on FA, Artspots, Blogspot, and Conventions.


----------



## Dreamaria (Oct 5, 2008)

1) What is your price for -

Sketches? - $10-$20
Inkings? $20+
Full-Color? (digital or traditional) $50+

2) On average, how many commissions of any type do you finish in a week?

It depends on the week, really. I usually get at least one or two done. 

3) What is your goal as far as # of pictures completed in a week?

I don't have one, I just work when I can. 

4) Is this your primary line of work, or do you have another job?

This is my primary line of work, but I do have another job. 

4a) Do you plan on ever making this your only line of work?

I did once before (I lived for almost a year on furry commissions)...but if I had enough work, I'd consider it. 

5) How long have you been a commission artist?

Since I was 18. (3 years)

6) Do you promote your sales from your homepage, auctions, or other?

At cons, FA, my LJ, and when I have auctions.


----------

